# bon, j'ai craqué



## pocketalex (20 Juillet 2021)

Après moultes discussions, parfois passionnées, dans ces forums, je me suis décidé à tenter l'aventure Apple Watch

Pour rappel, je possède actuellement une montre Xiaomi Amazfit GTR dont j'étais, jusqu'ici, extrêmement satisfait

L'apple watch me faisait de l'oeil pour ses fonctionnalités supplémentaires, et notamment sa parfaite intégration dans l'écosystème Apple, et la possibilité d'installer des apps, mais elle me décevait sur de nombreux points, enfin surtout deux :


le design rectangulaire, moi qui suit amateur d'un design plus "classique", c'est à dire écran rond, boitier avec des cornes, bracelet vieux cuir patiné (les bracelets cuir Apple sont franchement laids, seuls ceux d'Hermès valent le coup mais à quel prix...)
l'autonomie d'une journée ... deux tout au plus

Bon

Comme je peste contre ceux qui parlent d'un produit sans l'avoir, pourquoi moi je pesterais dans les forums à propos de l'Apple Watch sans savoir de quoi je parle ? J'en ai donc commandé une

J'ai pris une SE car elle coche toutes les cases pour franchement pas cher. La v6 douille un max, tout ça pour le always-on qui ne fait que diminuer une autonomie déja pas folichone, et des tests d'oxygène dont je me contre-fout. Donc SE, très bien
J'ai tenté l'aventure milanaise et j'avoue que je ne suis pas déçu. C'est un bracelet franchement très élégant, très pratique, et je suis étonné de ne pas le croiser plus souvent aux poignets des gens

J'ai pris la version eSIM pour pouvoir au moins être alerté soit des messages boulot, soit des alarmes de la maison, même si mon iPhone est éteint, ou très loin de moi.

Donc après une journée d'utilisation, voici mon avis :

C'est indéniablement la meilleure smartwatch "ever" "over the world" "over the entire universe".
C'est impressionnant le travail qu'a réalisé Apple et l'utilité que peut avoir ce produit. Comme d'habitude, c'est dans les petits détails que l'on trouve les grosses différences, un peu comme un trackpad de laptop PC et un trackpad de Macbook Pro : sur le papier, c'est tout pareil, à l'usage ... ça n'a RIEN à voir

On retrouve les fonctionnalités de base (alertes SMS, coups de fil, agenda, TO DO, notifications des apps du smartphone, minuteur, alarme, lampe, etc, etc) que toutes les smartwatch offrent, et parfois la concurrence fait mieux niveau efficacité/ergonomie, et en même temps ... elle fait rien de plus donc autant faire le minimum bien hein
Mais on retrouve aussi des applications, et là la montre prend une tout autre dimension : piloter la maison (hors homekit pour le moment, mais ça va venir), valider des opérations bancaires, etc, etc je n'ai pas encore fait le tour de tout, mais le peu que j'ai expérimenté c'est déja énorme

Alors tout n'est pas rose non plus. Niveau ergonomie, cette obligation d'utiliser la couronne, soit comme bouton, soit comme molette serait géniale si elle était complémentaire à du tactile, mais en fait non, c'est un passage obligé. Tu veux tes apps : tu cliques sur le bouton. Aucun geste tactile pour y accéder

Sur ma Xiaomi, j'ai des boutons aussi, mais le tactile me permet quand même d'accéder à la majorité des fonctionnalités de la montre, et je ne retrouve pas ça ici. Entre toucher l'écran, et appuyer sur un bouton ... c'est con mais c'est pas pareil

Les réglages sont pléthoriques et parfois confusant : il y a un réveil sur la montre, et je ne sais jamais si il est autonome ou calé sur celui de l'iPhone. La fonction sommeil de l'iphone, avec son réveil automatique et indépendant des alarmes est super ... si l'on se réveille tous les jours à la même heure. Sinon, c'est juste la merde et on ne sait pas vraiment que'est-ce qui va sonner et quand, et en plus l'Apple Watch propose son réveil mais c'est peut-être celui de l'iPhone, mais peut-être pas ... c'est la grosse embrouille pour un truc censé nous simplifier la vie

Les notifications sont actives ... sauf si l'iPhone est activé, auquel cas c'est lui qui les reçoit. C'était un peu confusant pour moi au début, j'ai fait des tests avec ma domotique Xiaomi et je testais le capteur de présence et il n'envoyait des notifications QUE sur l'iPhone ... rageant. Jusqu'a que je comprenne que la montre les reçoit si l'iphone est verrouillé, ou en veille (je sais pas, c'est pas super clair, mais un truc comme ça)

J'aurais aimé pourvoir recevoir certaines notifications sur la montre "quoi qu'il se passe". Pas toutes, bien sur, mais certaines du type "intrusion dans votre maison" ... c'est pas déconnant si tous les appareils se mettent à vibrer et sonner. Mais ... c'est pas possible

Bon

Ensuite, mon matos chez moi est entièrement à remplacer niveau domotique .
J'ai une caméra de surveillance extérieure, je ne peux rien en faire avec l'Apple Watch.
J'ai une centrale domotique ... je peux juste activer/désactiver des scénario. Pas plus. En gros, la montre est une télécommande quoi
Par exemple, si j'ai une intrusion chez moi, la seule info que j'ai c'est une notification du capteur de présence, comme un SMS, et ... rien de plus.
Pas d'image caméra en vidéo, ou une photo, pas d'alerte spécifique, etc. Rien, nib, nada
Pour cela, il faut passer par homekit et donc .... remplacer tout mon matériel
J'ai une caméra interieur indépendante de la domotique Xiaomi, une caméra Somfy One : pareil !!!! J'ai un app me permettant d'allumer ou d'éteindre la surveillance et .... c'est tout. Si l'alarme détecte une intrusion : même pas d'alerte ! Que dalle. alors demander une photo ou la possibilité de regarder le flux ... même pas en rêve
Sur le forum de somfy, cela fait 3 ans que plein de gens demande une app Apple Watch, réponse de Somfy : c'est pas prévu, oubliez.
Donc la caméra intérieur aussi à remplacer, peut-être par une logitech ... on verra

Bref cette montre a un potentiel de malade, mais pour le moment je n'en profite pas faute d'un matériel pas compatible homekit. hors domotique, elle offre des fonctionnalités de taré, mais au prix d'une autonomie ridicule.

Conclusion : pour qui cherche des fontionalités de base, la concurrence offre des modèles bien moins chers et proposant un design autre que le rectangle hi-tech, mais pour qui veut un peu plus, l'Apple Watch est franchement un modèle génial qui offre des fonctionnalités sans limite

Je continuerai de détailler mon expérience au fur et à mesure que je la prends en main

Si quelqu'un a des bon retours d'expérience sur une caméra intérieure (ou extérieure) homekit qui permet de recevoir les alertes, d'avoir une photo en cas d'intrusion/détection, et qui permet de checker le flux vidéo, je suis preneur


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2021)

pocketalex a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a des bon retours d'expérience sur une caméra intérieure (ou extérieure) homekit qui permet de recevoir les alertes, d'avoir une photo en cas d'intrusion/détection, et qui permet de checker le flux vidéo, je suis preneur


Bonjour , 

j'utilise des cameras de la marque "RING" et je reçois mes notification sur la Watch


----------



## pocketalex (23 Juillet 2021)

Je continue mon expérience avec l'Apple Watch

Je découvre tous les jours de nouvelles surprises, et chaque surprise est une EXCELLENTE surprise

un exemple : j'ai l'habitude d'écouter ma musique sur Youtube notamment lors des trajets en scooter, l'iPhone dans une poche, j'ai mes playlist...
Je sais, on a fait mieux, il y a Deezer/Spotify. Youtube c'est des pubs relou, il faut garder l'iPhone allumé, etc, mais bon

Et là surprise, en roulant je regarde ma watch, et elle a l'heureuse idée de proposer une interface Youtube me permettant de faire pause, suivant, précédent, etc

C'est le genre de petit détail juste trop génial !

Sinon j'ai commandé une nouvelle caméra intérieure. J'ai pris la Aqara pour plusieurs raisons. Avant tout, elle est extrêmement bien noté par tous les tests que j'ai pu voir sur le web. Ensuite, elle coute 70 boules et non 180 ou 300 ... pour des prestations quasi similaires, si ce n'est pas plus.

Enfin, elle est aussi hub domotique, et étant équipé en Mijia à la maison, il est pas impossible que je puisse réutiliser la majorité de mes capteurs (et sinon je rachèterai), donc un seul appareil dans mon salon au lieu de 40, et le tout pour bien moins cher

Il est intéressant, en parcourant des dizaines et des dizaines de tests, de découvrir des "petits trucs". Par exemple, il existe de plus en plus de caméras HomeKit qui se targuent d'être 2K. 2K c'est mieux que 1080p !!! Mais voila, elles sont 2K ... si on exploite pas Homekit et notamment le très intéressant "HomeKit vidéo Secure". Car ce dernier est limité à 1080p, donc si on achète une caméra homekit pour faire du HomeKit, on sera limité à 1080p et on exploitera pas l'éventuelle meilleure qualité que la caméra peu proposer (souvent avec un joli surcout)

Donc une fois encore, aucun regret d'avoir ciblé mon achat sur une 1080p, j'ai franchement hâte de "voir" ma caméra sur mon Apple Watch

Je vous tiens au courant pour la suite de ce retour d'expérience

Plus je l'utilise, plus je découvre son potentiel, plus les autres montres sont à l'Apple Watch ce que le jouet ordinateur découverte Nathan de mon fils est à mon MacBook Pro 16"....

Je kiffe cette smartwatch comme j'ai rarement kiffé un produit... ça fait un moment (un an pour être précis, l'achat de mon iPad Pro + Magic Keyboard)


----------



## fousfous (24 Juillet 2021)

pocketalex a dit:


> 2K c'est mieux que 1080p


Bof pas vraiment, du 2K c'est du 2048x1080, alors que le 1080p c'est du 1920x1080.


----------



## pocketalex (31 Juillet 2021)

Je continue mon aventure avec deux nouveaux points : la fragilité et homekit

La fragilité d’abord

Je viens de passer une semaine dans la maison de famille en Drôme. Une semaine à la cambrousse, dans une maison où les murs ont été enduits d’un « sable » qui est fort sympathique à l’œil, mais dramatique pour les objets fragiles comme nos smartphone ou comme ... l’Apple Watch

J’ai failli la rayer deux fois, juste ne passant près d’un mur et en frottant mon bras. Et de constater que l’Apple Watch ... est TRES fragile. Un rien la raye, et pour un objet porté au quotidien, ça la fout mal. Et je n’ai nulle envie de lui coller une horrible protection en plastique. J’ai une voisine qui a fait ça (car elle a rayé son Apple Watch en moins d’une semaine d’utilisation) et il n’y a pas meilleure manière d’enlaidir cette montre

Ma solution : j’avais emporté par prévoyance ma smartwatch Xiaomi, au final je l’ai portée toute la semaine. Et cette smartwatch est inrayable, Apple devrait prendre exemple, sur ce point

Homekit ensuite

Comme dit dans un autre sujet (voir section HomeKit), j’ai remplacé ma domo tique/surveillance par du homekit : caméra Aqara G2H, camérable extérieure Circle

ça marche du feu de dieu. Avoir les flux caméra dans sa montre, ou des alertes intrusion, c’est juste génial. C’est pas parfait, la perfection réside dans le fait de prendre une option chez une boite de télésurveillance qui va suivre 24/24 les remontées d’alerte des caméras et capteurs, et vérifier si une alterte sonne, et prévenir la police et le propriétaire en cas d’intrusion. Mais ça au moins le mérite de réduire les moments où l’on peut paser à coté d’une alerte, ayant la montre au bras toute la journée

Et comme ma watch est en eSim, je peux être prévenu et vérifier les caméras de quasiment partout

Encore une fonctionnalité qui place cette smartwach à des années lumières de la concurrence, et qui monte d’un cran mon « kif »


----------



## fousfous (31 Juillet 2021)

pocketalex a dit:


> J’ai failli la rayer deux fois, juste ne passant près d’un mur et en frottant mon bras. Et de constater que l’Apple Watch ... est TRES fragile. Un rien la raye, et pour un objet porté au quotidien, ça la fout mal.


La version avec l'écran en saphir ne se raye pas, par contre c'est plus chère.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> La version avec l'écran en saphir ne se raye pas, par contre c'est plus chère.


Je confirme, 
J'ai la version avec verre saphir depuis 2 ans et aucunes rayures


----------



## pocketalex (13 Août 2021)

Autre découverte autour de l’Apple Watch :

J’ai pris une version eSim, pour être notifié de tout (boulot, urgence, surveillance de la maison et notamment en cas d’intrusion, etc, etc) même si mon iPhone est éteint, ou loin de moi.

Et ça marche …. sauf si vous sortez de France !!!

Or c’est précisément parceque je partais en Grèce que je comptais dessus, souvent les journées plages, les baignades, les sorties bateau, on emporte pas forcément son iPhone

Et là, j’ai découvert que le eSim, en fait, c’est réservé à la France métropolitaine. Renseignement pris, c’est écrit dans les « petites lignes » au fin fond de la page dédiée à l’eSim sur le site d’Orange

Donc voila, bon à savoir quoi


----------

